

Is There a Social Media Tech Bubble? [infographic] - instakill
http://mashable.com/2011/05/29/social-media-bubble-infographic/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
danohuiginn
I'm sorry, how is this supposed to work as an infographic? Multiple timelines
-- but they're not aligned next to one another, so there's no way to compare
them. The bottom level of each darkened (differently on each timeline) with no
explanation why.

It would work better as text, let alone with any of the dozens of more
suitable visualization options.

------
alain94040
They say Color's recent valuation is $41M, confusing valuation and money
raised. Usually, when you raise $41M, your valuation is higher :-)

------
jsmcgd
7 possibly overvalued companies don't make a bubble. During the previous
(actual) bubble there were many more companies with very high valuations and
with 0 revenue. Facebook, Twitter, Groupon, LinkedIn, Skype and Color could go
all go under. But it won't give people cold feet about investing in my over-
hyped, eyeball dependent, Web 2.0, social, video sharing, pet-orientated,
gamified, Groupon clone. Why? Because I'm not building this business and
neither is anyone else.

------
ignifero
There is also an infographics bubble.

